# Want to install rear sway bar on 64 lemans



## utidad (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello, Going to install a rear sway bar on my 64 lemans 2 door coupe. Could you tell me all I need? Sway bar, control arms ect. Is there a kit priced reasonable? It is all original now. Thanks.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

utidad said:


> Hello, Going to install a rear sway bar on my 64 lemans 2 door coupe. Could you tell me all I need? Sway bar, control arms ect. Is there a kit priced reasonable? It is all original now. Thanks.


It really depends on which type sway bar you're going to use - there are several. Sway bars weren't a factory option in 64, so you don't really have to worry about trying to use "original" parts - there weren't any.

On my 69, I went with Spohn Engineering's 'Pro Touring' bar. The end links mount to the frame, not to the control arms - so it works better and also doesn't require you to change out your control arms.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If you're upgrading to a rear sway bar, you should increase the size of the front sway bar as well. It needs to be a balanced system. I have an "unknown" aftermarket front bar and rear bar on my '65 and it's a bit overkill....the car rides rougher than stock over bumps, etc, but corners like it's on rails. You can go as wild or mild as you want. If you're going with the conventional rear bar, you will need the boxed arms, as stated. Also, a GTO front sway bar would be an upgrade from a LeMans bar....it's bigger.


----------



## utidad (Apr 16, 2011)

This sounds much better (Spohn Engineering's 'Pro Touring' bar) than the ones I been looking at. But it does say some welding. Do you have to weld to the frame on yours or were to? Utidad.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

utidad said:


> This sounds much better (Spohn Engineering's 'Pro Touring' bar) than the ones I been looking at. But it does say some welding. Do you have to weld to the frame on yours or were to? Utidad.


i would just get one off a 70-72 gto. bolt on.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

utidad said:


> This sounds much better (Spohn Engineering's 'Pro Touring' bar) than the ones I been looking at. But it does say some welding. Do you have to weld to the frame on yours or were to? Utidad.


I bolted the brackets to the crossmember using grade 8 fasteners instead of welding them.

Ought to work fine.


Bear


----------



## utidad (Apr 16, 2011)

Freethinker-- bolted to were?? Bear-- what crossmember? Am I making this to difficult. Thx Utidad.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

For the original you need "boxed" lower control arms. But the aftermarket sells inserts for non boxed arms and you weld them in and drill the control arms, not too hard, simple welding or have a muffler shop weld them in. The rear sway bar will help sway.


----------

